# Erste Bilder der Geforce GTX 770 & 780, die Titan lässt grüßen! (Update 2: GTX 770/780 Foto vom Chip + techn. Daten GTX 780 - GT 710)



## Bandicoot (7. Mai 2013)

*Erste Bilder der Geforce GTX 770 & 780, die Titan lässt grüßen! (Update 2: GTX 770/780 Foto vom Chip + techn. Daten GTX 780 - GT 710)*

Bei Videocardz.com sind erste Bilder einer GTX 770 & Gtx 780 aufgetaucht. 
Die Referenz Modelle sehen der Titan zum verwechseln ähnlich, bis auf den Schriftzug des Kühlers. 
Außerdem gibts noch mal die schon bekannten technischen Daten und eine Release Prognose für die letzte Mai Woche!
Wobei die 780 schon am 23. Mai Erscheinen soll!

GTX 770: http://videocardz.com/images/2013/05/GeForce-GTX-770-Chiphell.jpg 

GTX 770: http://videocardz.com/images/2013/05/GeForce-GTX-770-Image-2.jpg

GTX 780: http://videocardz.com/images/2013/05/GeForce-GTX-780-Image.jpg

Link zur News: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 770 and GTX 780 Pictured | VideoCardz.com

Update 1: 

Link zur News: (Update) New GeForce GTX 770 Picture Surfaces | VideoCardz.com

Es wird auch über den großen OC Spielraum Spekuliert, den laut dem "Leaker" besitzt die GTX 770 einen 6+8 Pin Stromanschluß und soll ein TDP vom 250W aufweißen, Standard Vcore wird mit 1,3V betitelt, das PCB des vermutlichen Engine Samples ähnelt mehr einer Titan als einer GTX680 (TDP 195W) ! 
Leider gibts kein Bild von den Anschlüssen somit ist die Aussage etwas mit Vorsicht zu betrachten! 

*Update 2: *

Bei TechpowerUp wurden 2 Bilder (1 vom GPU Chip) und die angeblichen techni. Daten einer GTX 780 geleakt!
Die angegeben Werte klingen glaubwürdig und decken sich bis auf ausnahmen mit denn von Videocardz.com aus der Tabelle!

Link zur News: 

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 | techPowerUp GPU Database
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/1856/geforce-gtx-770.html

In der GPU Database von TechpowerUp finden sich auch die anderen Geforce 700er von der GT 710 bis zur GTX 780! 
Ob alle Werte stimmen kann ich nicht genau sagen, seht selbst! 
PS: Da gibts eine GTX Titan Ultra zu finden und AMD kommende HD8000 (nonOEM) sind ebenfalls gelistet !

Link GPU Database: GPU Database | techPowerUp 

mfg Bandicoot


----------



## oldsql.Triso (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erste Bilder der Geforce GTX 770 & 780, die Titan lässt grüßen!*

Oha, sollte doch noch was im Mai kommen. Ich wäre verblüfft... Schade bloß das die 780 anscheinend um die 599 - 699€ kosten wird.


----------



## Verminaard (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erste Bilder der Geforce GTX 770 & 780, die Titan lässt grüßen!*

Sieht irgendwie wie ein Einheitsbrei aus.
nVidia muss ja von diesem Design irgendwie ueberzeugt sein.

Auf der anderen Seite, mir persoenlich ist es schnurz wie das Teil aussieht.
Rechner steht unterm Tisch und hat nicht mal ein Fenster.
Gut ich verbring fast meine komplette Zeit, wenn ich mich mit dem Rechner befasse vor dem Monitor und nicht vor den Innereien desselben 
Frueher fand ich auch farblich aufeinander abgestimmte Komponenten toll, Beleuchtungseffekte waren sehr gewuenscht usw.
Irgendwie sind andere Werte wichtiger geworden.


----------



## Gast1668381003 (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erste Bilder der Geforce GTX 770 & 780, die Titan lässt grüßen!*

Zumindest die GTX 770 wird also ein rotzfreches Rebranding sein mit etwas mehr Leistung als eine 680 und die 780 wird leistungsmäßig vermutlich zwischen einer Titan und der HD 7970 GHz liegen, wetten ?


----------



## oldsql.Triso (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erste Bilder der Geforce GTX 770 & 780, die Titan lässt grüßen!*

Finde das Design eigentlich ganz gut... Dezent und einen Tick Edel. Besser als manche Plastikbomber mit ihren 3 Turbinen oben drauf, was aber natürlich dann den Vorteil der Kühlung mit sich bringt.



Nightlight schrieb:


> Zumindest die GTX 770 wird also ein rotzfreches Rebranding sein mit etwas mehr Leistung als eine 680 und die 780 wird leistungsmäßig vermutlich zwischen einer Titan und der HD 7970 GHz liegen, wetten ?



Könnte auch sein das die GTX wieder eine GPGPU-Krücke wird und rein auf Gaming ausgelegt ist und was wäre schlimm daran, wenn der Preis nicht zu krass wäre? Ein Rebranding wirds nicht, eher ein Refresh ^^


----------



## Jolly91 (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erste Bilder der Geforce GTX 770 & 780, die Titan lässt grüßen!*

Von mir aus könnte schon der 30.Mai sein.


----------



## Bennz (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erste Bilder der Geforce GTX 770 & 780, die Titan lässt grüßen!*

directx 12?


----------



## Argonaut (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erste Bilder der Geforce GTX 770 & 780, die Titan lässt grüßen!*

Moin Moin,

kauft Leute, für 600 EURO ist doch günstig


----------



## Apfelmaster1 (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erste Bilder der Geforce GTX 770 & 780, die Titan lässt grüßen!*

Es wird kein Directx 12 geben.


----------



## Argonaut (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erste Bilder der Geforce GTX 770 & 780, die Titan lässt grüßen!*

aber für 20% mehr Leistung


----------



## kühlprofi (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erste Bilder der Geforce GTX 770 & 780, die Titan lässt grüßen!*



Apfelmaster1 schrieb:


> Es wird kein Directx 12 geben.



Tatsache oder Gerücht? Beweis?


Irgendwie habe ich diese Karten schon mal auf Bildern gesehen -.-


----------



## Apfelmaster1 (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erste Bilder der Geforce GTX 770 & 780, die Titan lässt grüßen!*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Tatsache oder Gerücht? Beweis?
> 
> 
> Irgendwie habe ich diese Karten schon mal auf Bildern gesehen -.-


 
Es gibt doch etliche Beiträge davon


----------



## kühlprofi (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erste Bilder der Geforce GTX 770 & 780, die Titan lässt grüßen!*



Apfelmaster1 schrieb:


> Es gibt doch etliche Beiträge davon


 
Ja schon, aber das hat doch irgendso ein Hirni bei AMD verzapt und ist nicht offiziell von Microsoft bestätigt worden, oder hab ich wiedermal etwas verpasst? ... Vielleicht wirds einfach DirectX Blue oder sowas ^^


----------



## alm0st (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erste Bilder der Geforce GTX 770 & 780, die Titan lässt grüßen!*

Also ich find den Kühler eigentlich auch schick. Wenn Nvidia zumindest beim Preisniveau mal wieder auf das alte, normale Level zurückkommt, dann find ich den im Gegensatz zum sonstigen Plastik 0815 Standardkühler wesentlich besser 

Die große Quizfrage bleibt aber nach wie vor der Preis für die GTX780. Die GTX770 wird in dem Sinne ja nur ein Refresh der GTX680 mit besserer Referenzkühlung und etwas mehr Spannung/Takt/Leistung aber für ~400 € den Großteil der potentiellen Käufer interessant. Die GTX780 wird ausgehend vom akutellem Preisgefüge wohl nicht unter 600 € zu haben sein


----------



## DrWaikiki (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erste Bilder der Geforce GTX 770 & 780, die Titan lässt grüßen!*



Apfelmaster1 schrieb:


> Es wird kein Directx 12 geben.


 
Microsoft Blue soll doch der Nachfolger von DX11.1 werden, oder?


----------



## Apfelmaster1 (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erste Bilder der Geforce GTX 770 & 780, die Titan lässt grüßen!*



DrWaikiki schrieb:


> Microsoft Blue soll doch der Nachfolger von DX11.1 werden, oder?


 
ja habe das auch schon gelesen.


----------



## Atma (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erste Bilder der Geforce GTX 770 & 780, die Titan lässt grüßen!*

Kommt die sinnbefreite "Gen" also doch. Frag mich echt, was NV geritten hat, aus ner abgespeckten Titan und ner leicht übertakteten 680 eine neue Serie zu machen. Die 700er Karten haben nicht mal ansatzweise eine Daseinsberechtigung.

Wenn die jetzt auch noch so viel kosten wie man bereits gelesen hat, könnte man denken, dass man den Usern den PC mit Absicht madig machen will. Da kann man echt verstehen, dass so mancher die Mondpreise nicht mehr bezahlen und sich Ende des Jahres lieber eine PS4 holen will.


----------



## FKY2000 (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erste Bilder der Geforce GTX 770 & 780, die Titan lässt grüßen!*

Um der Preisvorstellung bzgl. der vermeintl. GTX780 gerecht zu werden, hätte man bei der Namensgebung wirklich Richtung Titan LE o.ä. gehen sollen. So bliebe die suggerierte Wertigkeit erhalten und Käufer der GTX670/680 ärgerten sich nicht unnötig...haben ja immerhin nun nicht mehr das "fresheste GTX-Produkt"...zu Gunsten einer fragwürdigen "Zwischengeneration"...
...die GTX770 tut -wenn sie so kommt- nicht Not.


----------



## Woiferl94 (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erste Bilder der Geforce GTX 770 & 780, die Titan lässt grüßen!*

Hier noch eine News dazu Grafikkarten: Nvidias GTX-780, 770, 760 und 750 angeblich schon im Juni - Golem.de


----------



## enozone (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erste Bilder der Geforce GTX 770 & 780, die Titan lässt grüßen!*



DrWaikiki schrieb:


> Microsoft Blue soll doch der Nachfolger von DX11.1 werden, oder?



ich Glaube das ihr da ein paar Sachen durcheinander bringt... 
Windows Blue ist eigentlich nichts anderes als ein "Service Pack" wie es früher genannt wurde... 
man nennt es nun eben "Blue" um alle Betriebssystemversionen und Geräte wie Smartphones und PC unter einer Bezeichnung des Updates zu bezeichnen... 
was Bestandteil dieses Updates sein wird und auch darin Einzug erhält ist noch nicht vollkommen bekannt aber...
es soll z.B. den "klassischen" Desktop auf Windows 8 bringen...genaueres weiss ich atm nicht... 

@ Topic : das Design der Titan und somit auch der GTX 780/770 gefällt mir auch sehr...
finde es aber schade das sie sich nicht vom Premium Modell unterscheiden...  zumindest konnte ich auf den ersten Blick keine großen merklichen Unterschiede ausmachen... 
was mich aber viel mehr Interesiert sind die Preise zum Launch und wenn sie sich eingependelt haben... 


gReetz eNo


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erste Bilder der Geforce GTX 770 & 780, die Titan lässt grüßen!*

Die GTX 780 ist dann aber sehr abgespeckt. Statt 384bit Speicherinterface nur 256bit. 

Da kann ich auch gleich auf Maxwell warten.


----------



## Woiferl94 (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erste Bilder der Geforce GTX 770 & 780, die Titan lässt grüßen!*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die GTX 780 ist dann aber sehr abgespeckt. Statt 384bit Speicherinterface nur 256bit.
> 
> Da kann ich auch gleich auf Maxwell warten.


 
Das habe ich mir auch gleich gedacht wie ich es gelesen habe. 
Ich versteh nicht warum man da sparen muss, ein GK110 braucht Bandbreite.


----------



## Bandicoot (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erste Bilder der Geforce GTX 770 & 780, die Titan lässt grüßen!*

Und schon auf der Main


----------



## keinnick (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erste Bilder der Geforce GTX 770 & 780, die Titan lässt grüßen!*

Mal die Benchmarks und die endgültigen Preise abwarten. Dann kann man sich immer noch die Köpfe heiß reden


----------



## blaidd (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erste Bilder der Geforce GTX 770 & 780, die Titan lässt grüßen!*

Irgendwie reißen mich die diesjährigen Grafikkarten nicht wirklich vom Hocker... höchstens die Titan, aber da hauptsächlich wegen dem Preis. Und hätt ich mir eine gekauft, fände ich es wahrscheinlich ärgerlich, daß das Kühlerdesign praktisch 1:1 für die "normalo"-Karten übernommen wurde. Da hätte man sich jawohl etwas absetzen können... 
(Mit Kühler aus purem Gold oder so, vielleicht noch Ebenholzverschalung und ein paar hundert Karat funkelnde Steinchen... würd dann eventuell den Preis rechtfertigen... )

Ich warte schon auf die ersten Großmäuler, die ihre 710GT-Triple-SLIs (whatever) mit Titan-Plastikteilen veredeln und dann einen auf dicke Hose machen 

Vom Preis her ist die 770 ganz interessant, aber die ist eben ein alter Hut. Die 780 wollte mal eine Titan werden, bloß sind ihr ein paar Rechenwerke durchgeschmort, aber kein Problem, eben ein bisschen drumherumgelötet, paßt schon... Außerdem hat sie ein paar RAM-Steinchen verlohren, aber die sind ja sowieso überflüssig. Das klingt in meinem Kopf nicht nach etwas, für das ich soviel Geld ausgeben würde... Mich würde aber definitiv interessieren, wie sich die 780 gegen eine Titan schlägt, sehr viel langsamer kann sie ja kaum sein, betrachtet man den angeblichen Abstand von 680 zu 780.

Preislich ist ja anscheinend ein Riesenabstand zwischen Titan->GTX 780->GTX 770. Würd mich mal interessieren, wie sich das auf's Spielen überträgt. Einen Schritt (z.B. Titan vs. GTX780 bzw. GTX780 vs. GTX770) würde man wahrscheinlich kaum merken, wenn man auf einen FPS-Counter verzichtet.

Ne, mal Spaß beiseite. Die Preispolitik von Nvidia find ich in letzter Zeit (besonders) abgehoben. Vielleicht sollte man den Managern mal stecken, daß es Tankstellen gibt und man nicht immer nach 150Km einen neuen Ferrari kaufen muß, weil beim alten der Tank leer ist.


----------



## godfather22 (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erste Bilder der Geforce GTX 770 & 780, die Titan lässt grüßen!*



keinnick schrieb:


> Mal die Benchmarks und die endgültigen Preise abwarten. Dann kann man sich immer noch die Köpfe heiß reden


 
Sie wird lahmer als die Titan und schneller als ne 680 werden. Soo viel Spielraum ist da jetzt nicht


----------



## Deray (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erste Bilder der Geforce GTX 770 & 780, die Titan lässt grüßen!*

Hm... naja.... Die Preise sind für das geringe Leistungsplus doch etwas übertrieben.. ATI hat da in sachen Preis/Leistung Leider die Nase vorn. Zumal es auch nur überarbeitete chips sein sollen :O Theoretisch hätte man da auch sowas wie ne 680ti (boost) drausmachen können... Eine neue generation dafür aufzuschlagen finde ich irgendwie unnötig..


----------



## zicco93 (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erste Bilder der Geforce GTX 770 & 780, die Titan lässt grüßen!*

Mein Gott Nvidia benennt seit Jahren fast alle midrange und low-end Grafikkarten um, vermarktet sie unter neuem Namen und neuen Preisen.
Jetzt passiert das bei Performance/Highend Karten und dann wird gemeckert.
Wer sich in den letzten Monaten ne GTX680 gekauft hat darf eh nicht meckern, da deren Preisleistung unter aller Sau ist. Bei den GTX700 (wenn sie so kommen wie es bis jetzt aussieht) ist es nichts anderes.


----------



## JanHasenbichler (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erste Bilder der Geforce GTX 770 & 780, die Titan lässt grüßen! (Update neues GTX 770 Foto + Infos)*

Ich kauf die neuen Grafikkarten eh nie gleich, also werd ich mich mal mit den Testergebnissen auseinandersetzen und warten, ob und wann AMD was bringt und dann entscheiden.


----------



## Gary94 (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erste Bilder der Geforce GTX 770 & 780, die Titan lässt grüßen! (Update neues GTX 770 Foto + Infos)*

Wie das Design der neuen Karten aussieht ist mir ziemlich schnuppe.
Ich kaufe wenn dann eh nur Customdesign Karten, die sind 1. viel kühler/leiser als Referenzdesign Karten und 2. wird oft die Platine selber hochwertiger verarbeitet.

Der Radiallüfter wird sich wie üblich wieder föhnmäßig anhören, wie bei den letzten Generationen, allerdings wenn der Kühler gelingt und der Lüfter weniger Abwärme rausblasen muss, werden sich auf jeden Fall die SLI Leute freuen. 
Naja ich werde auf jeden Fall noch bis Maxwell warten und mir dann die Sache mit dem Stacked Ram ansehen.


----------



## Bandicoot (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erste Bilder der Geforce GTX 770 & 780, die Titan lässt grüßen! (Update 2: GTX 770/780 Foto vom Chip + techn. Daten GTX 780 - GT 710)*

Es wurden heute die Technischen Daten aller Geforce 700er auf Techpowerup in die GPU Datenbank eingetragen, hab mal mein Post aktualisiert!


----------



## derBoo (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erste Bilder der Geforce GTX 770 & 780, die Titan lässt grüßen! (Update 2: GTX 770/780 Foto vom Chip + techn. Daten GTX 780 - GT 710)*

Interessant wäre die Länge der Karten... wenn die 770 unter 26cm wird, könnte es interessant werden... was anderes passt in meinen Sugo nicht rein und die jetzige 670 würde dann in den Rechner meiner Freundin wandern müssen, da is auch echt mal Bedarf...


----------



## Talhuber (17. Mai 2013)

Momentan schraube ich an meinem Zweitrechner - und da kommt die gleiche GK rein wie bei meinem ersten - Fr. 429.- und den Preis find ich eigentlich ok...


----------

